# ksmattfish's camera collection



## ksmattfish

Here's what's in my collection. 

New Cameras (aquired in the last month, haven't had a chance to put to use):

Kodak Vollenda 620
Graflex Graphic-Check 4x5 sequence camera

Users (cameras that have seen more than one roll of film through them):

Pentax 67II
Pentax K-1000
Pentax ZX-5
Pentax ME Super
Pentax Spotmatic 500
Pentax Spotmatic 1000
2 Ansco Titan 6x6
Zeiss Ikonta C Tessar
Calumet Graphic View
Anniversary Speed Graphic
Rolleiflex 3.5E Planar
Norita 66
Widelux F6
Beseler rollfilm pinhole cam
Viscawide 16 STD
Nikonos II
Konica C35
Olympus Epic Stylus
Olympus Pen D
Voightlander Vito B
Corralis 360 Degree camera (Spinshot proto-type)

Toy Cameras (all plastic):

Action Sampler
Diana
2 Holga
Polaroid I-Zone
Smena 8M

Vintage Cameras (some work, some don't):

Kodak #3A Autographic Special Model B
Kodak #3A Folding Pocket Model C
Universal Stere'-All
Boy Scouts of America official 127 camera
Univex model A
Kodak Duoflex IV
Kodak Duoflex II
Univex Mini Cam AF-5
Kiku 15 model II
Minolta 16
Kodak #1 Folding Pocket model B
Kodak #1A Folding Pocket
Kodak Jr. Six-20 series III
Agfa #1 Readyset Royal
2 light green Savoy 126
Metropolitan Clik-o-flex
Kodak Petite blue
Ansco Panda
Kodak Baby Brownie
Wristamatic
Kodak #2 Folding Autographic Brownie
Universal Minute 16
Agfa Jgenar
Kodak Jr. Six-16
2 Argus "bricks" (model C ?)
Argus A2B
Kodak Pony 828
2 Kodak Pony 135
Kodak Hawkeye Instamatic 
Kodak Hawkeye Instamatic 104
Rollex 20
Argus 75
Kodak Brownie Starflash
Loreo Stereo
Spartaflex
Imperial Duo-lens
Ansco #5 model D
Falcon Minette
Kodak Tourist
2 Kodak Tourist II
Exakta VX500
Exakta
Kodak Retina Reflex III
2 Kodak Retina Reflex
2 Kodak Retina Reflex Instamatic
Fotochrome
Kodak #4 Cartridge
Nimslo 3D

Box Cameras:

3 Brownie Target Six-16
Rainbow Hawkeye #2 model C
Kodak 50th Anniversary
Kodak Beau Brownie Doublet green
Anthony and Scovill 3.25 x 4.25
Buster Brown #2
Agfa Ansco #2
2 Kodak #2A Brownie
unidentified Kodak
unidentified Kodak

Wish List (someday I'll get these):

Graflex Super Graphic
Shen Hao field camera
Agfa Click (also known as the Weekender)
Zeiss Super Ikonta B Tessar
Voightlander Perkeo II
Graflex RB Super D
Graflex XL
Olympus 35SP


----------



## oriecat

Holy moly, Matt!  That's a lot of cameras!  :shock:


----------



## TwistMyArm

Ever think of opening a museum?


----------



## carlita

so i'm curious... have you ever sat down and tallied up the total amount you spent on all of these cameras?  it's the kind of thing i would definitely keep track of myself so, i'm feeling inquisitive. :study:


----------



## Dew

wow  :shock:  .. have u used all of those? ... which one is your favorite? .. one u use the most? ... why? ... which one takes the worst photos?


----------



## ksmattfish

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> Ever think of opening a museum?



Someday I'd like to help put together a museum on film photography to teach all the young whippersnappers what it was like before memory cards and batteries.


----------



## ksmattfish

carlita said:
			
		

> so i'm curious... have you ever sat down and tallied up the total amount you spent on all of these cameras?  it's the kind of thing i would definitely keep track of myself so, i'm feeling inquisitive. :study:



Actually, I am positive that I spent less on the collection than it's worth.  Some of the cameras in the "users" section have a bit of value, almost everything else is probably worth $15 or less each (the Vollenda is a beautiful camera, it only cost $18 ).  But the majority of the cameras on the list were given to me.  Sort of a "if you build it, they will come" sort of thing.  

I started aquiring old users because I couldn't afford modern equip.  As I got new toys, the old toys started piling up, and I can never resist any old camera marke $5 or less at a rummage sale.  

So I bought a big glass doored display case from a flea market vendor to put them in.  When people would come over I'd show them the case.  The next thing I know people start bringing me all the old cameras they are finding in basements, closets, garages, etc...(mostly junk, but I did get some users and an Omega DII 4x5 enlarger).  

I also worked in a camera store/photo lab for 3.5 years.  This put me in the right place at the right time 40 hours a week; old, broken cameras were always walking in.


----------



## ksmattfish

Dew said:
			
		

> wow  :shock:  .. have u used all of those? ... which one is your favorite? .. one u use the most? ... why? ... which one takes the worst photos?



I have really only used the ones in the "users" section.  I have experimented with some of the others, but not extensively.  And many of them don't work, are missing pieces, have fungus in the lenses, etc.., not to mention all the obsolete film formats.

Currently my favorite is the Rolleiflex 3.5E Planar.  It's a twin lens reflex camera and it shoots 6cm x6cm negs that are razor sharp.  It is one of the finest cameras I have ever used, and I am taking some of my best photos ever with it.  But it's new to the collection; I got it in August.  Many of the cameras on the "users' list are past loves.

The Pentax ZX-5 was my 35mm SLR for classes, and it's seen a lot of use.  I have probably taken more photos with this body than any other.  It taught me my mistrust of battery powered equipment; rather than warn me like it supposed to, when the batteries get low it just starts to weirdly malfunction.  This was quite disconcerting until I figured out what was up.   These days it's mostly used by my wife, or for taking slides to use in my Mom's Vivitar/Polaroid thingy for making Pola tranfers.

K-1000?  Who wouldn't love a K-1000; it's the Volkswagon Beetle (my first car) of cameras. 

The Norita 66 my first foray into MF(used it hard until the shutter button jammed, waiting on a CLA).  Inexpensive MF SLR; Noritar lenses are great.  

 The Speed Graphic was my first LF, and it's still my main LF camera (mostly for landscapes).  It's probably the camera that has seen the most use after the ZX-5.  I love this camera because it makes 4"x5" negs.  Enough said.    

The Widelux is one of the coolest cameras ever made (mine needs a CLA).  The Viscawide is a mini widelux that uses 16mm film (I hand load it with  16mm Pan-X 125 for movies).

I don't know which takes the worst pics.  I'm usually very surprised with the quality when I experiment.  They seem to do better than I would expect.  There are a number of cameras in the collection that at least look like a pain in the butt to use, but I haven't tried them, or they don't work.


----------



## Mitica100

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Here's what's in my collection.



Wow! Very nice.  I had some of those as well, wish I had some others.  Here is what I have now, all in working condition:


Improved Seneca 8x10 field camera
Speed Graphic 4x5

Hasselblad 500 ELM
Zeiss Super Ikonta A1 531/16 with 75/3.5 Tessar
2 Koni Omega

Zorkii 4 (1967 Anniversary issue) RF
Canon SBIV RF
Olympus XA
Steky B (subminiature)
1895 No.4 Kodak Jr. Camera (rare)
1899 No.2 Folding Bull's Eye (Kodak, rare)
Kodak Retina III Reflex (SLR)
Kodak Retina I
Zeiss Baby Tengor, prewar box camera

And some I wish I did hang on to:

Kodak Ektra kit (1 camera body, 2 backs, 4 lenses, 3 finders, case) which I sold some 8 years ago, only 2,000 were made.  :cry: 

Zeiss Contax I(f) Made for China, sold about 5 years ago.

Voigtlander Bessamatic, Voigtlander Prominent, both sold 8 years ago.

Minolta Six, prewar MF folder, sold recently.

My very first camera though was a Russian SLR (35mm), the Zenit B.  A workhorse for many years until dropped on hard floor.  Then I attempted to fix it and I was left with the attempt.  Since then I worked on cameras, mainly cleaning shutters, sometimes making a good camera out of two.

I kinda stopped for now, save for an occasional rare camera worth having.


----------



## Tyjax

Well, these are the camera's I have picked up since I got bitten by the collecting bug about 3 months ago.


Main:
Nikon N5005 (nikor yumm)


Users:

1935-38 Agfa-Ansco ReadySetPronto. Bellows fold out with rudimentary apeture settings. (small, medium, large) 

50's Argus Argoflex TLRs 75. Two different varieties of this one. The English and the American version. One with an interesting diopter for "Portrait"

Kodak 1A Junior. This is probably the oldest one I have. Deffinatly the worst condition. Its a neat looking thing deteriorated badly. Interestingly enough It has a roll of film in it that looks to be about partially exposed. I have yet to work up the nerve to try to unjam the rollers and get it out. May try devoloping it.

30's Ansco Bellows job. Needs film plate repair. But I will be using this. Looks to have a very high quality ground lens with true variable apeture.

Kodak Duaflex TLR.  Just developed my first roll from this one. Arrrrrg. What is with the "Guess" focusing. Darn.  But the negatives are tack sharp on Agfapan 100. 

Minolta SRT-102 Man this camera feels good in the hand. But the meter is whack. Not sure if its the Meter coupling on the lens or what. But with lens off meters like a dream. Lens on bupkis. But makes nice picks. Totally manual is soooo nice. 

Just aquired:

Kodak Tourist. In the box. With original paperwork. Flawless condition bellows. Lens clear. Oh boy. Yum.  Range finder with Guess focus again. Arrg. 

Hmm, I have a few more. cant rememebr what they are.


----------



## Mitica100

> Kodak Tourist. In the box. With original paperwork. Flawless condition bellows.



Yeah, they were nice cameras, weren't they? BTW, do you have the original Tourist or the Tourist II ? And does it have the Synchro Compur 800 shutter on?


----------



## ksmattfish

I forgot about some of my collection.  

You know those little plastic cameras that are basically reloadable disposables.  Like the kind they used to send out for renewing magazine subscriptions.  Well, I've been given about 2000 of those over the last couple of years.  I think I'm going to use them to side my garage, or some big sculpture or something.

Also, this old fella gave me his entire disposable camera collection.  So I now have about 800 different unused disposable cameras, and probably 200 used ones.  He gave me some good stuff too, so I feel bad about throwing the disposables out.  He insists that someday it'll be worth something.


----------



## mrsid99

I'm absolutely staggered by KS's collection and it sounds to me like a potential museum collection. There's gotta be some collector interest in some of them.
 BTW, I'm an old whippersnapper who loves memory cards and batteries but with some reservations on batteries.


----------



## ksmattfish

mrsid99 said:
			
		

> I'm absolutely staggered by KS's collection



I am hooked on film cameras of all kinds.  Sometimes I buy them just because it's a deal; I just can't pass up the cheapies on EBAY, at flea markets, rummage sales, etc...  

Sometimes I get obsessed with a particular camera, and I have to get it to exorcise my obsession.  My latest is a Graflex Graph Check #400 sequence camera.  It takes 8 frames in sequence on regular or polaroid 4x5 sheet film.  You can adjust the timing between the 8 shutters.  I've been watching one on EBAY for months.  It started at $400, and I finally got it when it dropped to $150 (I used the $400 to $150 rationalization with my wife, she says it's my Xmas present).  I can't wait until it gets here.  Check it out here:
http://www.vintagephoto.tv/graphcheck.shtml


----------



## mrsid99

Strangely enough I understand your collecting compulsion, there's an aesthetic pleasure in just owning certain objects.
 Good luck in finding more!


----------



## carlita

i just recently started lookin at all the vintage cameras on eBay and i find myself bidding on things that don't even work just to have them for decoration on my bookshelves and stuff.  i can already tell this is going to get way out of hand even if these things each only cost me like 5 bucks.  

today i just won an auction for a fully functional brownie reflex synchro.  so now i will have to figure out how to use it.  and i also have to get my hands on some 127 film.  this should be interesting for me.


----------



## terri

Wow, Matt!   This list makes me totally jealous....gives me itchy fingers, too!   Can I come over and play with the *toys*???


----------



## havoc

That sequence camera looks really cool, please update us with pics


----------



## Not Neve

This may belong under general photography questions but seems quite appropriate here....

Does anybody know of a good photography book that is dedicated to cameras throughout the years?  Not so much how to operate the cameras but the different styles.  I've been looking for one but haven't really found one in the stores I've been in.


----------



## Mitica100

Not Neve said:
			
		

> This may belong under general photography questions but seems quite appropriate here....
> 
> Does anybody know of a good photography book that is dedicated to cameras throughout the years?  Not so much how to operate the cameras but the different styles.  I've been looking for one but haven't really found one in the stores I've been in.



Hmm...  I thought I replied to your inquiry, yet I don't see it posted. I must have hit the wrong button.   

I use *Price Guide to Antique & Classic Still Cameras* by McKeown and *The Kove International Blue Book*

Also search _'Collecting Cameras' _or _'Camera Collecting'  _on Half.com, you'll find more books there.

Bookstores don't usually carry any books regarding camera collecting,  their values and such.  It feels like a boycott!   :evil:


----------



## SleepyLizard

Hi folks. I'm new here and it was great to see you have a section for "collecting". I have only started collecting fairly recently and most are just cheapies but I find them fascinating all the same. You guys have some great cameras between you.

I have an unidentified Voigtlander folding camera and another unidentified one made by Rex. I'll maybe post a picture tomorrow to see if anyone know's more about them.

Here's my wee collection:

*Folding Cameras*

Voigtlander 
Unidentified

Kodak Folding Autographic Junior Model-A
1914 to 1927

Kodak No.2-A Folding Autographic Brownie, 
1916 to1926

Kodak Six-20 Folding Brownie
1948-54

Rex 
Unidentifies

Franka-Werk Solida III
1953


*Box Cameras*

Kodak No.2 Box Brownie Model F  
1924 - 1933

Kodak Popular Brownie 
1937 - 1938

Kodak Brownie Flash IV
1957-59


*Compact Cameras*

Balda - Baldixette
1957 

Kodak Instamatic 133 (my first camera when I was a kid)
1968-70


Alan


----------



## Mitica100

SleepyLizard said:
			
		

> I have an unidentified Voigtlander folding camera and another unidentified one made by Rex.
> 
> Alan



Welcome Alan! Good to have you here.   

I can identify cameras two ways, one by looking at them and the other one based on a really good description (i.e. lens/shutter combination, serial number in some cases).  I will be looking forward to see a few pictures of the two unidentified, or some very good descriptions, for that matter.

There are three Rex cameras that I know of, chances are yours is one of them:

1- *Rex Kayson*, a 35mm Japanese camera, a rangefinder with 45/3.5 lens in Compur 1-300.

2- *Rex Magazine Camera* made in 1899 Chicago, 4x5 format, plate changing mechanism and simple shutter and lens.

3- *Rex Magazine Camera *(see above) but in 2x2 format.

Let me know if yours is one of them.

Cheers,

Dimitri


----------



## SleepyLizard

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Let me know if yours is one of them.



Thanks for the welcome. It's none of them I'm afraid. I'll post some pics in a seperate thread shortly.

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Mitica100

SleepyLizard said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome. It's none of them I'm afraid. I'll post some pics in a seperate thread shortly.



Great, I'll get some more info on the Rex meanwhile.

Take care Allan.


----------



## GerryDavid

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> TwistMyArm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever think of opening a museum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday I'd like to help put together a museum on film photography to teach all the young whippersnappers what it was like before memory cards and batteries.
Click to expand...


You mean there use to be cameras that didnt use memory cards or batteries?  How did the electronics work then?  *Smirks*.

Speaking of yard sales, last summer I passed up on buying a slr 35mm camera at a yard sale cuz part of it was broken.  Im still kicking myself, hehe.  I forget what part of it was broken though.  Ive also seen old film cameras at yard sales but didnt bother getting a price on them because I didnt know if they worked, how to use them, or if you could even get film for them anymore.  :0)  I need to start to do research to buy a 35mm manual slr camera in the next month.

Heres the long list of cameras I have.

Fujifilm Finepix 3800

20 year old handheld 35mm camera with one button zoom lense that doubles the magnification or tripples.  :0)

Ive been following some on ebay but they all go for to much at the last minute.


----------



## Mitica100

GerryDavid said:
			
		

> Speaking of yard sales, last summer I passed up on buying a slr 35mm camera at a yard sale cuz part of it was broken.  Im still kicking myself, hehe.  I forget what part of it was broken though.  Ive also seen old film cameras at yard sales but didnt bother getting a price on them because I didnt know if they worked, how to use them, or if you could even get film for them anymore.  :0)  I need to start to do research to buy a 35mm manual slr camera in the next month.
> 
> Ive been following some on ebay but they all go for to much at the last minute.



Yeah, yard sales are a boon.  I've picked a few cameras sold as 'broken', put new batteries and 'voila', a good functioning camera.


----------



## ksmattfish

I go garage saling when I've got the urge to be out and about shooting, but for some reason can't get right-brained.  This doesn't happen too often, but surprisingly, I've gotten my best garage sale deals when it does.  I think my "vintage camera sense" must have been tingling.


----------



## P Bailey

Interesting variety of cameras. Visit my web site to see part my collection.


----------



## ksmattfish

Here's some pics of a few of the users in my collection.

Ansco Titan 6x6 folder








Zeiss Ikonta C Tessar







Anniversary Speed Graphic (shown with Schneider 150mm)







Rolleiflex 3.5E Planar






And although it's not a vintage camera, here's my Pentax 67II (shown with 90mm leaf shutter lens).  I can only afford old model lenses, prisms, etc.... so maybe that counts.  It'll be a classic someday (soon probably).


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

I stumbled on this thread after Ks's darkroom thread, and if yall go over there (in the drakroom section) he has a picture of his complete collection in its pretty little case.


----------



## ksmattfish

I bought that case from a flea market vendor, and I thought I'd never fill it up.  As you can see in the darkroom tour pics, I've got cameras stacked on top of cameras, and they overflow out onto the top, my living room, etc....

I'm not supposed to be buying any new cameras for a while (wife's orders), but today I found myself secretly cruising the "ending today" list in the vintage camera section, and even bidding on a few (thankfully I didn't win any).  It's like worse than porn and crack combined for me!


----------



## ksmattfish

I just bought a Super Grapic.  It was "buy it now" right at the price I been looking for a decent body for about six months.  This one looks to be in good shape, and even comes with a lens.  The front element is cloudy, but I think I actually may have that piece, and maybe I can just switch them out.  In any case, I have several other lenses I can use on it.  

This will replace the Anniversary Speed Graphic in my arsenal.  The Anniversary has served me well, but it had a mystery light leak that showed up in about 1 out of 10 shots.  I think I'll try to custom refurbish it.  

Check out www.graflex.org for Speed Graphic info.


----------



## ksmattfish

A new camera has arrived.  Super Graphic with 135mm Optar.  I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Mitica100

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> A new camera has arrived.  Super Graphic with 135mm Optar.  I'm so excited!!!



Congrats!!!  We want to see this baby's picture.


----------



## havoc

Hey Matt i was randomly flipping thru Ebay andfound this.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3801486565&category=710

I remember you saying you had a Norita that was jammed and just hadn't gotten around to send it in for repair. This might tell you how to do it yourself.


----------



## ksmattfish

I added a "new" camera to my collection today.  Canon AE-1 35mm SLR w/ 50mm f/1.8 lens.  It's in perfect condition, and doesn't even have the shutter squeal that plagues these old Canons.  This is my very first Canon camera.  Can you believe it?


----------



## Mitica100

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I added a "new" camera to my collection today.  Canon AE-1 35mm SLR w/ 50mm f/1.8 lens.  It's in perfect condition, and doesn't even have the shutter squeal that plagues these old Canons.  This is my very first Canon camera.  Can you believe it?



Excellent, most excellent!  Congrats on the no-squeak, mine does it although it won't affect it.  Now, a few lens additions and you're all set.     They're rather cheap on E-bay.


----------



## ksmattfish

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I added a "new" camera to my collection today.  Canon AE-1 35mm SLR w/ 50mm f/1.8 lens.  It's in perfect condition, and doesn't even have the shutter squeal that plagues these old Canons.  This is my very first Canon camera.  Can you believe it?



Well, after playing with this camera for a week or so, I was loving it.  I had even replaced my beat up old Spotmatic in my travel bag with the sweet new AE-1.  Then I left it on over night, and with a dead battery it won't function.  Ahhhhh, now I remember why I love the Spotmatic; back into the bag.  The AE-1 will be put on the shelf, held in reserve for when my battery-less cameras fail me, which is few and far between.


----------



## ksmattfish

Just added 12+ new cameras including a Rollei Automat w/ Tessar lens and a Leica III with assorted lenses.  5 big boxes of accessories, lenses, and other junk.

Edit:  I guess that Rollei has a Xenar, which is pretty much Schneider's version of the Zeiss Tessar.  Also an Olympus Six in here that'll do both 6x4.5 and 6x6 on 120 film.


----------



## danalec99

:shock:


----------



## Mitica100

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Just added 12+ new cameras including a Rollei Automat w/ Tessar lens and a *Leica III *with assorted lenses.  5 big boxes of accessories, lenses, and other junk.



You lucky ^%@$#@^!!!  Always wanted a Leica!  :roll: 

Cool!  Congrats, man!  Have fun with these.


----------



## ksmattfish

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> You lucky ^%@$#@^!!!  Always wanted a Leica!  :roll:



It's my first Leica.  It came with a 35mm f/3.5 Elmar, and a couple of Canon brand lenses that fit.  The Elmar has a frozen focus ring.  I just sent my Rollei, Widelux, and Norita off for repair, so there is no budget for a while, but someday the Leica will get a good CLA.


----------



## terri

Six months ago you were telling us you were on "new camera restriction" per the wife's orders.   Now you have 12 new ones.   And not cheap crap, either.   How do you do it??   :scratch:   

I think we all stand in awe.


----------



## ksmattfish

Hmmm... turns out the focus isn't frozen at all, I just didn't know what button to push to release it.  Awesome.  This lens has some crazy f/stops though:  f/3.5, f/4.5, f/6.3, f/9, f/12.5, and f/18.  The DOF scale claims that at f/18 I can get 1 meter to infinity in focus.

The camera body has 2 shutter speed dials.  The one on top covers 1/30, 1/40, 1/60, 1/100, 1/200, and 1/500.  And the dial on the side covers T, 1, 1/2, 1/4, 1/8, and 1/20.


----------



## danalec99

ksmattfish, Are you not a Hassy fan?


----------



## ksmattfish

terri said:
			
		

> Six months ago you were telling us you were on "new camera restriction" per the wife's orders.   Now you have 12 new ones.   And not cheap crap, either.   How do you do it??   :scratch:



Well, the whole carload of crap and cameras only cost $200.  I figured the Leica alone was worth that.  They didn't want to go to the hassle of selling it on Ebay, and they asked around at an art show, and someone gave them my phone number.  "Go call this nut.  He'll take it off yer hands."    

Also I was recently paid some pretty good dough for using some of my existing photography in a television commercial for a chain of hospitals.  So the obsession has paid for itself a little better this year.  Supposedly they will be hiring me to shoot for more commercials in the future;  I promised my wife that we'd buy a "new" used car if it comes through like expected, and she's pretty much left me alone.


----------



## hobbes28

I could learn from your methods of persuasion, oh great one.


----------



## voodoocat

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I could learn from your methods of persuasion, oh great one.


ksmatt is truely a master.  We can learn a lot from this one.


----------



## ksmattfish

danalec99 said:
			
		

> ksmattfish, Are you not a Hassy fan?



Absolutely, and you can bet I've been ogling them on Ebay.  They are going for 1/2 what they went for even a year or two ago.  My problem with Hassy is the same as my problem with Leica; they have inflated value due to being very collectable.  I think they are fantastic cameras, but I can get other fantastic cameras for cheaper, or maybe get an extra lens.  About 4 years ago I got a Pentax 67II with 2 lenses, for what it would have cost me for an older model Hassy with 1 lens.  But now Hassy's are cheap, and I'm sure I'll have a 500 CM with an 80mm planar, within a year or so, at least I hope!


----------



## Mitica100

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Well, the whole carload of crap and cameras only cost $200.



 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

Whoa, dude!...  You S-T-O-L-E it!


----------



## ksmattfish

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Whoa, dude!...  You S-T-O-L-E it!



Oh yeah     the Leica III and the Olympus Six are in pretty good shape.  The other cameras I haven't checked out too carefully yet, but I'm less interested in shooting with them; they'll get cleaned, and put in the display case.  There's a Rollei with a Schneider Xenar lens.  It'll need some work.  Lots of crazy old accessories.  Many of which will fit on some of my other old cameras.

They had the whole batch appraised at insurance value and what they could realistically expect to get on Ebay by a camera store so they knew the value.  It was her father's stuff, so it was important to her that it go to someone who would use it, take care of it, love it, etc...  I told them when they first contacted me that I doubted I could afford it, but when they said $200 I was on my way over to their house.


----------



## Mitica100

> There's a Rollei with a Schneider Xenar lens.



Look at its serial number and I'll be able to recognize what model you have.  Xenars were excellent performers as well, some claim they were better than the Tessars.

Also, if you're interested in finding out when your Leica and its lens were made, just PM me with the serial number and I'll get back to you with all the info.


----------



## ksmattfish

Yeah, I already tracked the serial numbers down.  The Leica body was made in 1935, it's a Leica III(F), which is different from a Leica III f.

The "new" Rollei (w/Xenar, it's a "Rolleiflex Automat") is going to have to wait for cleaning and fixing, because the "old" Rollei (w/Planar!!!!    ) has been repaired, CLAed, paid for, and is on it's way back home!!!  Yipppeeee!!!  And coming along with it also repaired and CLAed is my Widelux and Norita 6x6!!!!!!   Yippeeee again!!!!!  Three of my all time favorite cameras back in working order.  The Norita and Widelux have been broken for a few years, so this is very exciting.

I haven't seen the quality of the work yet, but I must say that camerarepair.com sure does fast work.


----------



## Mitica100

> Yeah, I already tracked the serial numbers down. The Leica body was made in 1935, it's a Leica III(F), which is different from a Leica III f.



Is it the Black or Chrome model?  In any case, it's the very first Leica with the slow speed dial on front.  Very nice!!!


----------



## ksmattfish

Chrome, #151884.  Took me a minute to figure out the slow speed shutter dial.  Man, when I bought this camera home, it looked sort of beat, but now that it's been handled for a few days, it's starting to look pretty sharp!  It just needed love  :love:


----------



## Mitica100

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Man, when I bought this camera home, it looked sort of beat, but now that it's been handled for a few days, it's starting to look pretty sharp!  It just needed love  :love:



And I know it gets the love it needed!    

Yeah, German craftsmanship is to be envied, these babies work despite their 'advanced' age.

The lens on it sounds incredible also.


----------



## ksmattfish

Add another one to the list...

Nikon FM2n w/100mm f/2.8

This may be the perfect 35mm SLR for me  :love:


----------



## ksmattfish

Woo Hoo!!!  :cheer: 

I just bought my first Hassy!!!  a 500CM!


----------



## gecko

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Here's what's in my collection.



good to see a healthy collection of pentax equipment


----------



## Jeff Canes

If you dont mind me asking that did you pay, I got one about 4 years ago on Ebay for 1400, also what lens did you get, 80mm is the standard that they came with new


----------



## ksmattfish

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> If you dont mind me asking that did you pay,



500CM body w/ brighter focusing screen
80mm f/2.8 Planar *T
metered prism
A12 back

All for about $850.  Not a super bargin, but not too bad; that metered prism raised the price.  The seller is the original owner and still has almost all the boxes and manuals, etc...


----------



## ksmattfish

gecko said:
			
		

> good to see a healthy collection of pentax equipment



Yeah, I'm a big fan, at least of their mechanical cameras.  I love the old Super Takumar screw mount lenses.  I love the P67 system (and my P67II).  Love the K1000.


----------



## Mitica100

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Jeff Canes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont mind me asking that did you pay,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500CM body w/ brighter focusing screen
> 
> A well worn but useable 500CM will sell for about 400.
> 
> 80mm f/2.8 Planar *T
> 
> A T* 80 will go for 300-500.
> 
> metered prism
> 
> That's another 200-300!
> 
> A12 back
> 
> And yet another 200-500, depending on the type and condition.
> 
> All for about $850.  Not a super bargin, but not too bad; that metered prism raised the price.  The seller is the original owner and still has almost all the boxes and manuals, etc...
Click to expand...


Well buddy, you're wrong!  That's a killer bargain!!     Especially since you bought all of that in good condition!

Congrats by the way and never forget to wind up always after shooting a picture, so you can replace the lens if you want.    

Can we see the 'baby'??


----------



## Jeff Canes

Hasselblad and other MF prices have drop a lot in the late few years, that about the same equipment I got for 600 less that I paid


----------



## ksmattfish

I've seen the same set-up minus the metered prism (WL finder instead) go for as low as $650 on Ebay.  There is a lot of Hassy stuff on the used market these days.  The less common stuff still commands a high price, but the common stuff has dropped in price pretty good.

Anyone interested in a super deal on a medium format SLR should check out Bronica.  That stuff is getting way cheap these days.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Matt, It bugs me what I paid and how fast the priced drop after I got my 500CM

This is package I got 4 years ago
500CM
80mm f/2.8 Planar *T 
WL finder
A24 back


----------



## gecko

well i know its not the same level as u guys
but my k1000 that cost me 200 now goes for like 70 bucks on ebay


----------



## Mitica100

Just my 2 cents here:

From the sound of what Matt describes the Hassy to be, its condition is far better than any of the E-bay items.  Probably about the same quality as the Hasselblads sold at Adorama for a higher (and closer to reality) prices.  Not everything is a bargain on Ebay.  When I bought my Distagon 50mm I paid slightly over $300 for what was advertised as a good glass, perfect mechanically piece of lens.  Turned out to be good glass but screwed up mechanically.  The guy that sold it to me paid the $150 to have it CLA'd, an honorable seller, yes, I got lucky.  Now the lens is in excellent condition.  So, I learned that even if prices drop on E-bay, they don't always reflect the condition of the items sold.  Do we get lucky sometimes?  Heck, yes.  But generally speaking, you get what you pay for.  I still think that around 800 bucks is a great smokin' deal for all the equipment Matt got.

About Bronica.  Yes, it is a bargain camera!  I used to shoot with a S2A and had the 80mm and the 150mm (I think...).  Very solid, well made.  The only things I didn't care for, very heavy and shutter was making a heck of a noise.  However, it's the ideal 6x6 SLR for a starter in that field.


----------



## ksmattfish

I bought the Hassy on Ebay.  I've gotten lot's of great deals on really nice equipment.  I bought my Pentax 67II for $900 4 years ago, and it was a brand new store demo model with only a scuff on the rewind lever.  I believe that Ebay prices for it have just now started to dip below $900.  I just look for lot's of good seller feedback, an obvious knowledge of cameras in the description (or in the seller's other items), and a return policy.  I've bought almost 40 items on Ebay over the last 6 or 7 years, and never had a problem with a single one.

I always check KEH and MPEX prices before I bid, and if they are even close (within 25%) then I'll go with them; it's worth the extra $$$ for their great reputation.  On the other hand I *despise * Adorama, and they would have to be 50% cheaper than anybody else to bother dealing with them.



> my k1000 that cost me 200 now goes for like 70 bucks



Nice used K1000s used to be in every pawn shop and camera store for $50 to $100, and then they became very trendy, and jumped to $200+.  When I worked at the camera store I had a student customer come in and was shocked to find we had used K1000s for around $90; she had just bought a similar condition model across town for $250!!  I love the K1000, and I would even like to add a few more to my collection, but I can't bring myself to spend much more than $60 or so.

A super duper deal on a 35mm SLR is Ricoh.  High quality, Pentax K mount lenses, and "uncool" as photog fashion goes means they can be snatched up for $15 to $30.  A Ricoh KR-5 was my very first 35mm SLR.  It's very similar to the K1000.


----------



## Dasher

I'm new to the forum, and this is my first post besides my 'Hi, I'm new to the neighbourhood, I made fresh cookies!' post. My husband's father passed away a few years ago, and recently we were given a box of his things including several old cameras. But now I'm afraid to open the box and see what they are, in case there are collector bugs in there. I don't want to get bitten and end up like Scott!!!  When I get up the courage to open the box I will list what my new mini-collection (My sis-in-law said she thinks there are 5 or 6 in there) is.

-dj


----------



## Dasher

I'm new to the forum, and this is my first post besides my 'Hi, I'm new to the neighbourhood, I made fresh cookies!' post. My husband's father passed away a few years ago, and recently we were given a box of his things including several old cameras. But now I'm afraid to open the box and see what they are, in case there are collector bugs in there. I don't want to get bitten and end up like Scott!!!  When I get up the courage to open the box I will list what my new mini-collection (My sis-in-law said she thinks there are 5 or 6 in there) is.

-dj


----------



## Corry

You've double posted twice now...are you sure you are only hitting the submit button once?


----------



## Jamie R

Sounds like a great bargain for a great kit. 

"Matt, It bugs me what I paid and how fast the priced drop after I got my 500CM"

The same grumble crossed my mind too. Yet tho' I use large format now,  I won't let my medium format kit go......and regret it 10 years later when I'll be trying to buy it back.


----------



## ksmattfish

Added a used lens to the collection.  Zeiss Sonnar f/4 150mm for the Hasselblad 500c/m.

Also picked up a new Olympus Stylus Epic (no zoom).  It'll be my third Epic.  I lost the first one, and broke the second one.  Third time is a charm, I hope.  It's my favorite inexpensive point-n-shoot.  I keep it in my coat pocket loaded with Tri-X; I put new DX code labels on the casettes to get the camera to expose at ISO 800 or 1600, and I'm developing in Diafine.


----------



## terri

So Matt, how are you enjoying the Hassy 500?   I see so many of them on eBay these days, and a few 501s, and there is still a huge difference in price between these 2 models.   What are the main differences, do you know?  And are those differences really worth the extra several hundred dollars?   

I also wonder if I could ever get used to shooting nothing but 6x6.   Does the 500 have a 6.45 back available?  I've never seen one out there, and am curious.   I don't know if it's just my MF inexperience or if I really have some weird aversion to seeing square!


----------



## Mitica100

terri said:
			
		

> I also wonder if I could ever get used to shooting nothing but 6x6. Does the 500 have a 6.45 back available? I've never seen one out there, and am curious. I don't know if it's just my MF inexperience or if I really have some weird aversion to seeing square!


 
Yes, Hassy makes a 6-4.5 back, I have one albeit I haven't shot a roll yet with it.  It's called the A16.  Not the A16S, which is the superslide back.


----------



## terri

Ah, now that I see it typed it out I think I've seen those at KEH.   I want to move into MF and am thinking hard about the 500, but have been wondering about that capability.  

I think it's the "fear of square" factor that gives me pause.      I know, I have to get over it.   

You shoot yours often, don't you Mitica?   Give me your appraisal, too, of the 500 v. 501, if you would.


----------



## Mitica100

terri said:
			
		

> You shoot yours often, don't you Mitica? Give me your appraisal, too, of the 500 v. 501, if you would.


 
Not as often as I would like... One day, when I'll retire though...

Main difference between 501 and 500 is:

The 501 comes as an 'entire' camera, in other words, when you purchase a 501 from a dealer you get the body, the WLF, the back, the lens (80mm). The 500 you build up from the body by purchasing what you need. The 501 is much newer than the 500 but also it incorporates more plastic parts than the 500. The 500 is less expensive anyway. My feel? You'd be better with a 500CM, they are rugged cameras if handled properly. Besides, the lens is the most important thing on a Hassy, whether it's on a 501 or a 500 doesn't really make a difference in quality. Unfortunately, the Hassy system (camera and especially lens) needs often CLAs, which can be costly. However, the results from such camera are worth spending the $$$.

The 500CM or 500C series are pretty cheap on E-bay but always be careful who you're buying it from. I bought mine from a camera repair shop (on E-bay) and never had any problems.

Are you seriously considering a Hassy system?  You'll love it, believe me!


----------



## terri

Yep, even bid on one the other day.   It was being offered by the original owner who offered a return if not found in excellent condition.   It was for a 500 CM, and INCLUDED the prism finder, Zeiss 2.8 80 lens AND a great-looking old style Gossen light meter.   Manuals too.   My thousand bucks didn't meet the reserve, sadly.    :x    BUT it got the itch going and I'll be looking for similar deals.   

If I could drag it out my hubby's hands once it reached the house, that is!      He wanted to bid on a Rollei SL 66, but was talked into the Hassy bid.    They were both a bit rich for us, as it turns out!

And yes, we are dangerous together!!!


----------



## Mitica100

terri said:
			
		

> My thousand bucks didn't meet the reserve, sadly. :x


 
Aww...  Darn!  Keep finding deals like that, though. You never know when you'll get one.

Let me know if you have any questions about the 500 series. One piece of advice, although the 500ELX and 500ELM are nice to have in a studio because of the electric motor wind, they are a nuissance if batteries are dead and you're shooting on location. And batteries for these babies can get up to $40-50 a piece! I have made an adapter which take a regular 9V battery and goes inside the battery compartment. Works like a dream and only for a fraction of the cost of a Hassy original battery. 

In general though, look for a 500CM, it's a better camera alltogether.  Good luck.


----------



## Mitica100

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=3351&item=3871701892&rd=1

Here is one!


----------



## ksmattfish

I heard no more batteries for the ELM or ELX, although they will do a modification at the Hassy factory that allows modern, available batteries to be used.

I really like the 500c/m for portraits.  I find it very easy to use on and off tripod.  I love the leaf shutter.  With my Pentax 67II I was using leaf shutter lenses, but I still had to remember to deal with the focal plane shutter.  I will probably still continue to use the P67II for color landscape work.  I love shooting the square for my own stuff, but most clients end up wanting rectangles.  I still feel a little regret when I need to crop a 6x6 neg to a rectangle.


----------



## Mitica100

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> I heard no more batteries for the ELM or ELX, although they will do a modification at the Hassy factory that allows modern, available batteries to be used.


 
Varta (Germany) used to make the original batteries, pretty expensive IMHO. There were some off brand ones but not a lot cheaper. One can still find them around E-bay and such. I have two original Varta batteries but what I find very annoying is the discharge after use and having to recharge them before next use so I don't have to deal with the 'memory' thing. Since I made the 9V battery adapter I had the easiest time in having enough battery juice for hundreds of shots by carrying an extra 9V battery. The adapter is pretty easy to make, let me know if you need directions.


----------



## terri

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=3351&item=3871701892&rd=1
> 
> Here is one!



You're an extremely bad influence, Mitica.   I am avoiding you from now on!    :x 

(I'll explain more in another thread.)


----------



## ksmattfish

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Since I made the 9V battery adapter I had the easiest time in having enough battery juice for hundreds of shots by carrying an extra 9V battery. The adapter is pretty easy to make, let me know if you need directions.



Why don't you make a new thread and post this info.  Even though I don't have an ELM or ELX I do often see them going cheap.  You never know when I'll see a deal I can't refuse.


----------



## Mitica100

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Why don't you make a new thread and post this info. Even though I don't have an ELM or ELX I do often see them going cheap. You never know when I'll see a deal I can't refuse.



Good idea! Heading right there...


----------



## ksmattfish

Added 2 more cameras this week.  An Ansco Speedex 4.5 Special and another Ansco Titan.  Both are medium format (6x6) folders.  This will make 4 Ansco Titans in my collection; I just love those cameras, and when I see them going cheap I cannot resist!


----------



## Chase

So have you added on an extra room for them yet?? 

I really like the looks of those, I may have to try to find one sooner or later.


----------



## thebeginning

i thought this might interest you, ksmattfish

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=45088&item=7510208490&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## murrayatuptowngallery

Man, that's like finding a UFO in Area 51. We know these things are out there, but all at once like that? Yow.

The Vollenda caught my eye. I bought one ('all shutter speeds work'...uh, yeah, except they were all the same), had it CLA'ed, maybe a dumb move, but the uncoated Xenar was what I was gambling on. Mine is the 6x9 one. I shot some 620 film, then got a roll of 120 in it somehow, using a  620 spool for takeup.

Something inspired me to convert it to 120, and it is not going well. I thought it would be easy because I actually accomplished it with a Medalist II. Maybe I was lucky on that one. I researched it & thought it through very carefully before putting it under the knife...it was probably reckless because I've wrecked many lesser cameras.

Anyway, I hope I can finish the Vollenda since it is far from a bargain after the CLA :O(


----------

